# Harbor Freight -- Super Coupons thru 1/31



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Harbor Freight has a series of Super Coupons available online which are good thru 1/31 (store or online). Their Bunker Hill Wireless Security Alert Systems are only 9.99 with coupon (Limit 4). Think this is their best price on it. There's a thread on the forum for how to use to trigger props (Scary Papa) or set up to use as an alert when someone enters your haunt area.

http://www.harborfreight.com/savings_coupons.html


Here's the latest greatest version (Version 3, 2016) of the tutorial from Scary Papa: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...nd-activated-props-work-motion-activated.html


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

After Dollar Tree this is our favorite Haunt Store. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

